# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Aqua Dongle تحديثات :  Aqua Dongle V2.0 All-In-One Module World First Update 11/April/2020

## mohamed73

*Aqua-Dongle All-In-One Module V2.0 World First Update*  *Fast Speed !!! Fast Work !!! Fast Updates* 
We are Glad to Present Aqua-Dongle New Addition   *HOT!* --- *Free* *eMMc ISP* Module Support
 Any Universal Adapter Will Work as long as Connected CMD,Data0,CLK,Vcc..
 eMMc Isp Module:   [Added] Automated Device Lock Removal old Encrypted Device's [Added] Automated Device Lock Removal New Encrypted Device's [Added] Support Structures For Asus,Oppo,Vivo,Huawei,Zte etc [Added] Auto Detect System Type  [Added] Remove Device Lock Old [Added] Remove Device Lock New [Added] Disable Device Lock Old [Added] Disable Device Lock New  [Added] Save User Content's etc  
With AQUA Dongle You Do Not Need to Factory Reset for Remove User Locks of Your Android Phone.
Now Your Data Will be Safe with AQUA Dongle     *MTK Special Update*   [Added] Added Analyse Da Option World's First
[Exe Will Tell What Chipset DA can be used]    [Added] MTK Android Meta Mode  New Features [Added] MTK Android Flash Mode  New Features   [Added] MTK Android ADB Mode New Features [Added] MTK Modem Mode [AT] Mode Feature   *META Mode Feature's*  [Added] Read Pattern Lock in Meta Mode Non Encrypted Devices [Added] Safe Factory Reset Latest Vivo Models in Meta Mode [Added] Imei Repair in Meta Mode [Added] Supported Imei1, Imei2, Imei3, Imei4     *Flash Mode Feature's*  [Added] Flash Mode Safe Factory Reset  [Added] Flash Mode Fix-Dl Image Error [Added] 3 Different Methods For Flashing (Latest Chipset) [Added] Normal Flash, Firmware Update, Format Update [Added] Supported High Speed, Full Speed Method's [Added] Supported No Battery Flashing [Added] Supported Old/New Type Scatter [Added] Custom Select Da,Auth,PL  *ADB Mode Feature's* [Added] ADB Mode Disable Screen Lock's for MTK Device's Improved! ADB Mode FRP Reset for MTK Device's   *Modem Mode Feature [AT]* 
This Method Will work on Wide range on Devices old and New [Added] Mediatek Imei Repair Modem Mode [AT Mode] [Added] Support Read imei1, imei2 [Added] Support Repair imei1, imei2     *!New Model List & Brand's Added*   [====== Accent ======]  [+] Cameleon C6   [====== AG-Tel ======]   [+] Chrom Selfi   [====== Alcatel ======]  [+] 4047x [+] 5022X [+] OT-8063   [====== ALLVIEW ======]  [+] P4 eMagic [+] P4 Pro [+] P41 eMagic [+] P6 Energy [+] P6 Energy Lite [+] P6 Energy Mini [+] P8 Energy [+] P8 Energy Pro [+] P8 Pro   [====== Alpha ======]  [+] iBRIT AF51   [====== Archos ======]  [+] Cobalt [+] Helium Plus [+] Saphir [+] Sense 50x   [====== BQ ======]  [+] 4583 [+] 5004G Fox [+] 5005L [+] 5007L [+] 5008L [+] 5009L [+] 5012L [+] 5020 [+] 5033 [+] 5035 [+] 5056 Fresh [+] 5512L [+] 5521 [+] Aquaris M10 [+] Aquaris M4.5   [====== Bravis ======]  [+] A506 Crystal [+] A509 ***** [+] A510 ***** [+] A511 Harmony [+] A512 Harmony Pro [+] A552 Joy Max [+] A553 Discovery [+] A554 Grand [+] N1 550 Cruiser [+] X500 Trace Pro   [====== Cagabi ======]  [+] One   [====== CASPER ======]  [+] Via E2 [+] Via F1 [+] Via F2 [+] Via M3   [====== CCIT ======]  [+] i7 Pro     [====== CELKON ======]  [+] CLIK Q   [====== Colors ======]  [+] P85 Plus   [====== Comio ======]  [+] C1 Pro   [====== Condor ======]  [+] Allure M1 [+] Griffe T8 [+] Griffe T8 Plus [+] Plume P7 Plus (PGN523) [+] Plume P8 Pro (PGN610)   [====== Coolpad ======]  [+] Note 8   [====== Fero ======]  [+] Y1   [====== Gionee ======]   [+] F205 Pro [+] P5 Mini [+] P7 Max   [====== Himax ======]  [+] Bravo Y10i [+] Pure I   [====== Huawei ======]  [+] CUN-U29 [+] Honor Bee 2 (LUA-U22) [+] Y3 2 (LUA-U22) [+] Y3 II (LUA-L21) [+] Y5 (MYA-L22) [+] Y6 Pro (TIT-AL00)   [====== Infinix ======]   [+] Hot 6 (X606) [+] Hot 8 Lite (X650) [+] Hot S4 (X626B) [+] Smart 2 (X5515i) [+] Smart 2 HD (X609) [+] Smart 4 (X653c)   [====== Intex ======]  [+] Aqua 5.5 VR [+] Aqua Lions 3 [+] Aqua Lions X1+   [====== iTel ======]  [+] IT1460 Pro [+] P13 [+] S13 Pro   [====== Karbonn ======]  [+] Titanium S5 Plus   [====== Kimfly ======]  [+] E6 [+] ES [+] i1 [+] i2 [+] i3 [+] Mx   [====== Kiowa ======]  [+] X4   [====== Lava ======]  [+] Iris 820 [+] Iris 88 [+] Z50 [+] Z60 [+] Z60E [+] Z70   [====== Lenovo ======]  [+] A616 [+] A7000 [+] K50a40 [+] P780 [+] Phab 2 (PB2-650M) [+] TB-7304I [+] Vibe B (A2016a40) [+] Vibe C2 (K10a40) [+] Vibe K4 Note (A7010a48) [+] Vibe K5 Note (A7020a48)   [====== Micromax ======]  [+] A110 [+] A44 [+] A45 [+] A47 [+] A65 [+] A68 [+] A88 [+] A90 [+] A90s [+] A92   [====== Mione ======]  [+] hero 1 [+] Hero 3 [+] Hero 4 [+] I7s Plus [+] M1 [+] Mix 8 [+] Mix 8plus [+] R10 1 [+] R2   [====== Mirage ======]  [+] 62s   [====== Mobicell ======]  [+] Metro 2 [+] Retro NO GPS   [====== Mobiistar ======]  [+] C1 [+] C1 Lite   [====== Motorola ======]  [+] XT1724 [+] XT1726 [+] XT2025-1   [====== Multilaser ======]  [+] MS50L 4G   [====== Nokia ======]  [+] 1 Plus [+] 2.2 [+] Nokia 1 [+] Nokia 3   [====== OALE ======]  [+] P3   [====== OptimaSmart ======]  [+] 80Q   [====== Panasonic ======]  [+] Eluga Ray 800 [+] P75   [====== Pixus ======]  [+] HiPower   [====== Positivo ======]  [+] Twist Mini (S431)   [====== Prestigio ======]  [+] Muze C7 LTE   [====== QMobile ======]  [+] A2 v3 [+] A20 [+] A3 [+] Noir E1 [+] Noir J7 [+] Q Infinity Cinema [+] Q Infinity D [+] Q Infinity E [+] S9 [+] X700 Pro [+] X700 Pro Lite [+] Z14   [====== Reeder ======]  [+] M8   [====== Rivo ======]  [+] Beat Rx58   [====== Sigma ======]  [+] X-treme PQ31   [====== Sky ======]  [+] Platinum 6.0 [+] Platinum 6.0+   [====== Smartisan ======]  [+] M1L   [====== STARLIGHT ======]  [+] STAR PLUS   [====== SUMMER ======]  [+] S1   [====== Symphony ======]  [+] E90 [+] i110 [+] i60 [+] V48 [+] V94 [+] V97   [====== Tecno ======]  [+] C7 [+] Camon I2 (ID5A) [+] Camon iAir2+ (ID3K) [+] i3 [+] IN1 [+] IN2 [+] IN3 [+] IN5 [+] KA7 [+] KB2 [+] Phantom A6 [+] Pop 2F (B1F) [+] Spark 3 (KB7) [+] Spark 4 (KC2J) [+] Spark Go (KC1) [+] WX3   [====== Tesla ======]  [+] smartphone 6.1   [====== TITANIC ======]  [+] T-2   [====== Turbo-X ======]  [+] A2   [====== ULEFONE ======]  [+] MIX 2   [====== UMIDIGI ======]  [+] A3 [+] A3 Pro   [====== Vertex ======]  [+] Impress Eagle [+] Impress Luck [+] Impress Pear [+] Impress Vega   [====== Vestel ======]  [+] 5000 [+] Leo [+] Venus V3 5020   [====== VGOTEL ======]  [+] Venture V10   [====== We ======]  [+] A10   [====== Wileyfox ======]  [+] Swift 2 Plus   [====== XTOUCH ======]  [+] A2 PLUS   [====== YU ======]  [+] YU5014 [+] YU5530   [====== Zelta ======]  [+] Q30 [+] Q80 [+] Q95 
More News Coming Soon  *No Need Credits*  *No Need Activation* *No Need Extra Pack* *No Need Every Time Internet *  *What is Aqua-Dongle ?*
Aqua-Dongle is Multi-Language Gsm Service Software with Promising future,
Software is Designed to have Multi-Language Support and No Internet Connection 
so users get full Control over and can be easily switched to multiple     systems with unique version token system users can use it for lifetime.  *How to Download Setup ?*
Setup can Only Be Obtained from Your Reseller or Support Team.
Verificiation is Required!  *How to Buy ?* *OFFICIAL DISTRIBUTORS AND RESELLERS*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Updates will Follow Us
We Appreciate Our Users Support/Bug Reports  
Best Regard
 AQUA Dongle Team
________________________________________ 
IF You Love With Your Family Then  Stay* Home* Stay* Safe*

----------


## mohamed73

_AQUA Dongle World's First Added Analyse Da (Loader) Option
it will help you about which CPU Support in DA Special For Secure (Sing) Phone 
We Care Our Valuable Customer's  _

----------


## mohamed73

_Aqua  Dongle Lava IRIS 50 DL Image Error Fix Done 100% Tested It's Best  Option for Secure Phone If you Have Phone With DA Loader Without Flash  The Phone          _

----------

